# A sheep-herding... Bunny?



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

A facebook friend posted it. The music is annoying but around the 2:15 minute mark, the bunny sprints after a single sheep. 

ound:


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

THat is so funny! But sure does a good job at herding them lol


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is SOO "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"! 

"Run away, run away!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've seen it before, but it IS adorable!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Now I just might get a couple of rabbits and put in the back yard. I had some years ago. Rosie would love playing with them, but the vets don't know much about treating them.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute, the rabbit unnerves the sheep...hehe. Funny but sheep can be mean esp. to an untrained dog...the BC looks like he can handle them.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

This was too funny! I think Tucker does this with DH and myself. If we are in separate rooms, Tucker keeps running back and forth whining until we end up in the same room together. Then he settles down and seems quite content.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Wonderful! I love it!

Tue, 20 Mar 2012 13:31:43 (PDT)


----------

